# Hood Blimp Crashes North Of Boston



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*No Injuries Reported*

POSTED: 12:49 pm EDT September

*BOSTON -- *The Hood blimp has crashed into a wooded area of Manchester-by-the-Sea. 
Police said that the accident happened at about 12:30 p.m. at 1 Brookwood Road. 
There was one person onboard at the time, and there were no reports of any injuries.

The blimp is a familiar feature at a number of Massachusetts sporting events, including Boston Red Sox games at Fenway Park.

NewsCenter 5 and TheBostonChannel.com will have more information when it becomes available.

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

The other week RemDog was commenting on how the Blimp operator was waving a lot and not flying the blimp.... perhaps he was correct!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Hood Blimp Gets Caught in Trees Video
http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pages/News/Detail?contentId=1012788&version=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=3.1.1


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Crews To Rescue Crashed Blimp *

*Pilot Uninjured In Crash *

*MANCHESTER-BY-THE-SEA, Mass. -- *Crews will start trying to retrieve a crashed Hood blimp that went down in the woods north of Boston Tuesday afternoon during a routine flight.

The pilot, Leigh Bradbury, wasn't injured but had to be rescued from the craft by emergency workers as the craft dangled about 30 feet above ground.

NewsCenter 5's Gail Huff reported that the blimp, which normally flies over Fenway Park, was still tangled in some dense forest near Route 127 and the Brookwood School Wednesday morning.

When it went down just after a noon takeoff, neighbors flocked to see what had happened.

"Friends of mine said they saw it over Beverly and they said it was heading for the beach and didn't make it," one woman said.

Bradbury lost rudder control shortly after takeoff from Beverly Municipal Airport. In an attempt to avoid landing in the ocean, Bradbury headed toward Singing Beach but the wind blew the rudderless blimp into the trees near an elementary school in Manchester-By-The-Sea, a town about 25 miles north of Boston.

"I could just hear this putter descending, and then nothing," another witness said.

Lightship Group of Orlando, Fla., owns the aircraft. The company said Bradbury was not flying on business when the craft went down.

"Very rough terrain. Very difficult. All terrain vehicles were not able to get to it. Personnel on foot had to," Police Chief Ronald Ramos said.

With some delicate maneuvering, Bradbury, 57, was safely lowered to the ground when crews arrived.

The white blimp emblazoned with the red Hood logo has become a fixture in the skies above Red Sox games since Chelsea-based Hood started renting advertising space from Lightship Group eight years ago.

Lynne Bohan, a spokeswoman for the dairy food company, said the blimp had been scheduled to fly above the Red Sox game at Fenway Park on Tuesday night.

The A-60 Airship was manufactured by American Blimp Corp., the parent company of Lightship Group.

The Federal Aviation Administration and the Massachusetts Aeronautics Commission are investigating.

*Previous Stories:* 
September 26, 2006: Hood Blimp Crashes North Of Boston

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. The Associated Press contributed to this report. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

